

Lovemachine: the crowd-sourced recognition and reward system - derwiki
https://sendlove.us/trial/index.php

======
derwiki
My company just started this and I'm really not sure what to make of it. Seems
unnecessary, but maybe it will help us retain a small company feel as we
continue to grow?

